# Anyone going to see Backstreet Boys at o2 Arena 14th May?



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Helloooo

I'm getting giddy now cos it's just over 3 weeks & I'll be in London to see BSB's.

Just wondering if anyone else is going?

I met the lovely Libeth a few weeks ago at a Westlife concert & thought it would be nice to meet up with any other FF's..

Roz
xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Throwing my knickers at em, tut tut Elaine, what kind of girl do you think I am!!  

I'm 2 rows from the front so I can throw myself with the knickers this time!!


----------

